# Reaction 29 GTC SL



## Stef89 (10. November 2011)

Was haltet ihr von diesem Cube ?






Ich finde es hat eine gute Austattung nur die Formula bremsen sind nicht so dolle. Das Design finde ich auch sehr schön.


----------



## cytrax (10. November 2011)

Wieso sollen die Formula Bremsen nicht dolle sein? So wies aussieht sinds 2012er und joar, das Bike is schick bis auf das es ein 29er is :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trompeten Paul (12. November 2011)

Schade das nicht wie beim 26er die Konstruktium um die Sattelklemme herum übernommen wurde. Das hat mir gefallen...

Liebäugle auch schon mit dem Rad. Jedoch nur in der Pro Ausführung. Wobei ich die Kurbel noch gegen ne 2fach tauschen lassen will


----------



## philipp196 (13. November 2011)

Die Formula haben sogar schon die 2-geteilten Scheiben und damit sollte das Thema Quitschen und Schleifen behoben worden sein, was hier manche immer nervt....


----------



## Stef89 (13. November 2011)

ok danke für die Info über die Formula bremsen


----------



## Friendsofmine (15. November 2011)

Hab seit 2 Wochen die blauen Beläge ( organische )für die Formulas drin, seitdem ist Ruhe. 
Mir sagte der Fachhändler das die Formulas gut seien, aber an der Gewichtsgrenze gebaut. Wenn man mal die Scheiben anfässt merkt man das schnell. Die klingen schon beim berühren....

Wie fährt so ein 29er ? Merkt man den Unterschied extrem?


----------



## Stef89 (15. November 2011)

bekomme das Bike erst im Februar kann dann gerne einen Testbericht schrieben 
viel über 29er findest du im passenden Thema hier im Forum.


----------



## schoeppi (16. November 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Mir sagte der Fachhändler das die Formulas gut seien, aber an der Gewichtsgrenze gebaut. Wenn man mal die Scheiben anfässt merkt man das schnell. Die klingen schon beim berühren....



Das lässt sich auch in Zahlen belegen.
Die Scheiben sind gewichtsmässig auf dem Niveau der leichtesten Zubehörrotoren.

Übrigens ist meine RX absolut still, ohne das ich wüsste warum.
Wills auch gar nicht wissen solange es so bleibt.


----------



## Stef89 (16. November 2011)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Das lässt sich auch in Zahlen belegen.
> Die Scheiben sind gewichtsmässig auf dem Niveau der leichtesten Zubehörrotoren.
> 
> Übrigens ist meine RX absolut still, ohne das ich wüsste warum.
> Wills auch gar nicht wissen solange es so bleibt.



das freut mich zu hören


----------



## trail_2c (20. November 2011)

Cube ist für mich keine Thema mehr ( absoluter NO GO, Qualität, teilweise billige Laufräder, Formula und und und ..............................)
Welcher Händler behauptet das Formula in Ordnung ist hat keine Ahnung von der Materie und sollte lieber einen anderen Job wählen.


----------



## cytrax (20. November 2011)

2t Acc zum Stänkern gemacht? Solche Kommentare kannst für dich behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (21. November 2011)

Formula ist einen gut Bremse, bis auf die "normalen" Formula Bremsscheiben, doch 2012 gibt´s ja jetzt zum Glück die zweiteiligen Scheiben bei einigen Modellen serienmäßig, außerdem kann man ja die normalen Formulascheiben gegen die XT Scheiben  austauschen, wie hier schon 1000-mal diskutiert!


----------



## andi_tool (21. November 2011)

sind die XT-Scheiben eigentlich auch 2teilig? Da würde der Preis dann ja wirklich günstig sein.

Die zweiteiligen Formula-Scheiben kosten dagegen aber mal richtig Geld. Euro 80,00 für eine Bremsscheibe gegen Euro 30,00 für eine XT-Scheibe. Meine Herren....


----------



## Themeankitty (21. November 2011)

Ja, die Shimano XT Scheiben sind Zweiteilig, mit den Fomula Scheiben hast du absolut recht, deswegen kommen jetzt auch die XT Scheiben her!


----------



## cytrax (22. November 2011)

Ich fahr die XT Scheiben schon ne weile und muss sagen die sind einfach spitze zu der Bremse


----------



## CHA23 (22. November 2011)

Werde mir nächste Woche das Teil bestellen.

Ich möchte das Rad in den Feinheiten noch etwas pimpen lassen. Was sind Eure vorschläge dazu?

Ich persönlich würde tauschen lassen:
- Kurbel zweifach XT
- Syntace Carbon-Lenker (welcher?)
- Sytace P6 Sattelstütze
- Specialized Toupe Sattel

Hier entnehme ich, dass ich die Bremsscheiben auf XT umrüsten lassen sollte. Was noch?


----------



## schoeppi (22. November 2011)

Nun, ich hatte am Carbon-Hardtail Hayes Scheiben zur Formula RX.
Das kostet die Hälfte der XT Scheiben (ca. 15 EUR das Stück) und hat auch sehr gut funktioniert.

Ne 2-fach Kurbel ist sehr mutig. Aber wenn Du genug Beine hast, nur zu! 
Beim Lenker ist die Frage ob Stange oder Riser. Ich würde bei dem Bike ne Stange bevorzugen.
Sattel ist immer perönliches Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stef89 (22. November 2011)

willst du nen reinen racer daraus machen wegen 2fach Kurbel ?

Ich werde nur erstmal den Lenker dann tauschen, werde aber nen Rise nehmen weil ich damit besser klar komme.

Sattel schaue ich mal wie der so ist.


----------



## andi_tool (22. November 2011)

Wenn der Sattel der gleiche ist, wie auf meinem Reaction Team 26" 2011, ist der gar nicht so schlecht. Ich habe damit zumindest keine Probleme.


----------



## CHA23 (22. November 2011)

Haupteinsatzziel für das Rad sollten für mich Marathon-Rennen (und das Training dazu) sein. Evtl. auch mal ein Cross-Triathlon. Plätz unter den ersten 10 Prozent sollten dabei schon mindestens rausspringen.

Ich fahre heute schon kaum auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt, mit 28-34 müsste ich eigentlich alles raufkommen. Zur Not kann ich dann noch immer mit 26-36 fahren. Limitierender Faktor ist da eher die Traktion, das Gleichgewicht und der irgendwann entgegenkommende Lenker.
Was ist eure Erfahrung, wo und ab welchen Steigungsgraden kommt man mit zweifach und den großen Rädern ans Limit? Ich konnte bislang nur an meinem Haushügel üben, der ist aber leider etwas zu kurz.


----------



## Gerber-S.de (22. November 2011)

Hallo,

fahre das Reaction 29er GTC schon eine Weile (auch bereits gut 2000 Rennkilometer) - für mich ist es wirklich der Hammer , der kurze Hinterbau, die Gabel mit dem angepassten Versatz sowie das tiefe Tratlager machen es sehr agil ohne nervös zu wirken.

Mein Vorschlag zum Aufbau - Lenker so breit wie möglich (min 680mm), zweifach Kurbel ja - aber nicht den Sprung von 26 auf 29 bei der Übersetzung vernachlässigen. Bin mit dem Rad Kitzalp Bike (100km 4000hm) gefahren - 26 34 und das war schon richtig dick. ich würde mal behaupten das ich nicht gerade unfit wäre - von daher genau rechnen ud den anderen Radumfang einbeziehen!

Viele Grüße Sven


----------



## Themeankitty (22. November 2011)

Teamfahrer/Testfahrer ?


----------



## Stef89 (22. November 2011)

Also wenn man momentan kein Gewicht sparen will kann man den vorhandenen Lenker gut drauf lassen ?

an deinem Bike ist die SID 2012 29" aber noch nicht dran oder? Würde mich noch intressieren wie die so ist.


----------



## schoeppi (23. November 2011)

Ok, bei den Top 10% im Rennbetrieb hast Du nicht das Problem Dein Tempo dem Feld anpassen zu müssen.
So geht mir das, zumindest zu Beginn bis sich die Sache auseinanderzieht.
Da ist man häufig gezwungen im Lindwurm kritische Stücke mitzufahren und eben auch in dem quasi vorgegebenen Tempo, wenn aufgrund der Strecke kein Weg vorbei führt.
Sowas ist dann mit ner 2-fach eher kritisch weils absolut nicht passt vom Tritt.

Aber wie gesagt, bei Top 10% kennst Du das ja nicht. 

Zu Sattelstütze nochwas.
Es gibt RFR Stützen, so wie die hier gezeigte, die sehr leicht sind.
Beim Radon meines Juniors war sowas drin. 217gr. bei 400er Länge.
Ein P6 würde das rein garnichts bringen.
Allerdings sind andere auch wieder schwerer, trotz gleicher Optik und Bezeichnung.
Also erstmal schauen was Du da erwischst.

Zum Sattel.
Ich fahre seit einer Weile einen Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow, einen LTD auf dem RR.
Die wiegen nur um die 180 gr.
Obwohl kaum Polster (wie auch, bei dem Gewicht) sind die doch langstreckentauglich.
Für mich jedenfalls. Erreicht wird das mit einer sehr flexiblen Sattelschale.
Man solls nicht glauben wenn man das Ding in der Hand hält.


----------



## CHA23 (23. November 2011)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ok, bei den Top 10% im Rennbetrieb hast Du nicht das Problem Dein Tempo dem Feld anpassen zu müssen.
> So geht mir das, zumindest zu Beginn bis sich die Sache auseinanderzieht.
> Da ist man häufig gezwungen im Lindwurm kritische Stücke mitzufahren und eben auch in dem quasi vorgegebenen Tempo, wenn aufgrund der Strecke kein Weg vorbei führt.
> Sowas ist dann mit ner 2-fach eher kritisch weils absolut nicht passt vom Tritt.



Ist ein Argument mit dem ich mich bisher nicht wirklich auseinander gesetzt habe. Meine Rennerfahrung auf dem MTB hält sich bislang in Grenzen und da ich kein Lizenzfahrer bin und meist keine Lust habe 1 Stunde vor Rennbeginn in der Startaufstellung zu stehen starte ich oft von relativ weit hinten. Das hat mich auch schon beim Maratona (RR) ordentlich am ersten Anstieg zum Campolongo ausgebremst (und dort ist die Strasse sehr breit).
Eine Situation, wo es von Beginn an rauf geht und ich nicht überholen kann, habe ich bislang noch nicht erlebt, ich kann mir aber Strecken vorstellen wo es wahrscheinlich so sein wird.

Muss mal gucken, ob ich das WE irgendwo an der Isar simulieren kann ...


----------



## schoeppi (23. November 2011)

CHA23 schrieb:


> Eine Situation, wo es von Beginn an rauf geht und ich nicht überholen kann, habe ich bislang noch nicht erlebt, ich kann mir aber Strecken vorstellen wo es wahrscheinlich so sein wird.
> 
> Muss mal gucken, ob ich das WE irgendwo an der Isar simulieren kann ...



Ich kenne das fast nur so.
Es muss noch nichtmal gleich bergauf gehen. Aber das kommt ja unweigerlich.
Am Start macht das vordere Drittel erstmal Alarm um freie Fahrt zu haben.
Ein kleiner Teil fährt weg und hält das hohe Tempo auch am ersten Anstieg, viele knicken hier ein. Dann noch ein schmaler Trail wo alle hintereinander her müssen und das Tempo sinkt immer weiter. Stau eben.
Wenn dann noch einer hängen bleibt und aus den Pedalen muss ists ganz aus. Solche Situation erlebe ich fast immer.
Da bin ich froh darüber nicht nur 3-fach zu fahren sondern auch ein 34er zu haben. Es geht dann nicht mehr um Tempo sondern darum überhaupt weiter zu kommen, aus dem Gewühle raus und nicht auch absteigen zu müssen. Da ist das mehr als hilfreich.
Oder auch der 20% Trail, gerne gegen Ende des Rennens nochmal eingestreut, natürlich nur 2 Handbreit und wurzelig. Alternativ nass/schlammig da es am Vortag geregnet hat. Da kann dann der Gang nicht leicht genug sein. Für mich jedenfalls.


----------



## Stef89 (28. November 2011)

hat jemand schon einen genauen Liefertermin mein Händler konnte mir nur grob Februar sagen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

